# how long does it last once mixed?



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

as the title says??

how long does the M-R IGF last onced mixed when not kept in the fridge??


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

48 - 72 hours mate


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

depends what you mix it with

if kept in the fridge, and using BA then its around 24-48H, if acetic acid is used then its a year or so

out of the fridge....wouldnt like to say

the MR is pre mixed, not sure what with so bump for MR to answer this


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

barry u plank!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> depends what you mix it with
> 
> if kept in the fridge, and using BA then its around 24-48H, if acetic acid is used then its a year or so
> 
> ...


yeah thats what i was thinkin mate..

bump for M-R tho


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

The stability of a liquid solution of LR3IGF-I was monitored for a period of two years at storage conditions of -20 C, +4 C, +22 C, and +37 C. The final concentration of LR3IGF-I was in acetic acid. At various time points, samples were taken and compared to a lyophilized control (stored at 4 C). Listed below are the stability results for each respective storage condition.

Storage Condition: -20 C (-4 F)

Biological Potency No Change up to 2 years

Immunological Activity No Change up to 2 years

Mobility of Protein No Change up to 2 years

Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 2 years

Storage Condition: +4 C (39.2 F)

Biological Potency No Change up to 2 years

Immunological Activity No Change up to 2 years

Mobility of Protein No Change up to 2 years

Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 2 years

Storage Condition: +22 C (71.6 F)

Biological Potency No Change up to 2 years

Immunological Activity No Change up to 2 years

Mobility of Protein No Change up to 2 years

Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 2 years

Storage Condition: +37 C (98.6 F)

Biological Potency No Change up to 1 year

Immunological Activity No Change up to 1 year

Mobility of Protein No Change up to 1 year

Elution Profile by reversed phased HPLC No Change up to 1 year

But for most, just to be safe why not keep it in the fridge


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok mate nice post! 

much appriciated


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

doesnt IGF-I come mixed with acetic acid already!?

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TypeR said:


> doesnt IGF-I come mixed with acetic acid already!?
> 
> Ben


Yes, I keep mine in the fridge and no problems what so ever. Pre-mixed.....


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Yes, I keep mine in the fridge and no problems what so ever. Pre-mixed.....


so it would be okay to keep out of the fridge then? its just best to put it in the fridge correct?

Ben


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

apparently so ben yeah


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, it will last a year in there

Seems funny mine only lasts a little bit of time and then the bottle is empty:confused:

Seems that somebody is using it all up and boy does it give you nice vains in the forearms

1 year in the fridge, pretty nice huh?

Much longer than GH or HCG


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

cool i am ganna give this stuff a whirl on my nexy cycle! 

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like it.

I am on PCT right now so it is a good thing.

Nolva is said to lower IGF-1 so I thought id toss some of that in there.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

yeah what dosage at pct? you running it for 3 weeks!?

Ben


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am taking between 40-50mcg a day.

I bought 4 bottles:eek:

I figured that if you are going to try something then go ahead and try


----------

